# chocolate cichlids breed how often?



## Iwannabiggertank (Jun 25, 2009)

I Have a breeding pair of chocolate cichlids in a 120g tank. The female laid eggs one time but unfortunately they were all quickly eaten by a couple of convicts that are in the tank as well.

My question is, how often do chocolate cichlids breed? Is there a set breeding cycle, or does it depend more on whether or not the conditions are right?


----------



## Iwannabiggertank (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow I'm kind of surprised not even one response to this one. Any info would be great.


----------



## apistomaster (Jun 22, 2006)

Convicts, convict, convicts. They are a bane to the Cichlid hobby. If you have a breeding pair of Chocolate Cichlids you should bury your Convicts in a flower pot, never look back and allow the much more worthy Chocolate Cichlids have some peace. The Chocolate Cichlid pair deserves at least a few chances to spawn in their tank alone. Congratulations on having them breed. They were once considered to be quite difficult to spawn and to watch a pair take care of a brood will be an unforgettable experience.


----------



## Iwannabiggertank (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks a bunch apistomaster I appreciate the info, and now I will have to see what I can do to better the environment for the chocolates.


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

sorry i have nothing to contribute, but i would love to see your pair. got any pics?


----------



## Iwannabiggertank (Jun 25, 2009)

I promise to have some pics for you soon... currently I am waiting for the tank to clear a bit, after some recent changes and planting, and once I figure the whole photography thing out its a done deal. I have been excited about getting my tank up to standard, especially after the ones I have seen on here. Today added an amazon sword and java fern to help the chocolates feel a bit comfortable. Oh and I added a little bit of floating vegetation called "frog bit" as well.... I be sure to post pics ASAP.


----------



## Navarre (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi There,
I have to agree with the comments on the convicts
I find once established my pair spawn about once a month.
How ever they are not the best at defending their territory in a large tank with any other fish in it.
I have rasied several spawns but only if I remove either competitors or the eggs/fry
They are great fish and I wish you luck with them
Navarre


----------



## redrum69 (Feb 2, 2012)

At what age/size are they mature and ready to spawn?


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

About 5" for males, around 4" for females. Age ~9 months.


----------



## Ryan_R (Aug 20, 2014)

Mine breed every 3-4 weeks....


----------

